# Apartment Complex Exterior



## ftpcocom (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello, I am a painting contractor in the NW. I have been asked to bid a 31 building apartment complex; three stories tall. They want the gutters, eaves and gables painted only, the siding is vynal, so no corners to paint. I have no idea how to bid this out and if my crew of 6 can take it. We already have work and we specialize in mostly interior work. Each building covers 8k sqft of ground space. I'm thinking to price it at $1900 per building making the project about $60k. My questions are: 
1. Is this a good price for having to move ladders thousands of times
2. Should I use boom-lift in an apartment complex with many cars. 

Image of complex is attached

ps. They pay for the paint.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Sub it out


----------



## ftpcocom (Nov 5, 2011)

Do I give a price, then call a sub? Any other advise?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ftpcocom said:


> Do I give a price, then call a sub? Any other advise?


Probably a good idea to count the cost before submitting a bid not the other way around. Jmho do what you want.


----------



## ftpcocom (Nov 5, 2011)

Subbing it out


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd need to see at least 2 pictures before I'd know if that's a good price or not.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

small tip and a spray shield...you can make a mint on this job


----------

